# Announcenent: Maritime Radio Day 2022



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

Announcenent: Maritime Radio Day 2022

Dear Sparks,

The campaign for Maritime Radio Day 2022

Dear Sparks,

The campaign for Maritime Radio Day 2022 has been opened,
all details for subscribing your particpation on the URL below
and in the meantime any action to promote our Event is
very appreciated:
https://trafficlist.altervista.org/mrd/
Maritime Radio Day 2022 – Radio Officers

Register here: Maritime Radio Day
Rules: Maritime Radio Day

Best regards,
Alfredo of trafficlist website
Received via Radio-Officers Google Group.

Have your R/O friends join the R/O group by visiting Radio-Officers Google Group and requesting membership. We'd love to have them.


RADIO-OFFICERS FACEBOOK PAGE:
Log in or sign up to view

73

DR 
N1EA


----------

